# moving to sydney



## mylabur2u (Sep 2, 2008)

moving to sydney
Hi All, I am looking for advice on moving to Sydney, we have to young boys and a dog. My husband has been offered a job there but with a reduction in salary. Can anyone advice me on the cost of living in Sydney for a family of 4 compared to the UK.

I am keen to move but want to make sure we are doing the right thing as we might have to sell our home in the UK and it a large step to take. Thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi mylabur2u,

This post was in the lounge so I've moved it to the Aussie forum where more people will see it. 

Congratulations that your husband got a job offer. I assume that includes a visa or has you already got a visa? 

There is a "Cost of Living " post towards the top of this forum. I don't think it has Sydney in it yet but it will give you an idea of the costs for families in other areas. Just add on a bit more for Sydney 

It's hard to do a comparison since your costs in the UK depend in where you live there, London being the most expensive place to live in the UK. We lived just North of London and I was surprised that the cost of ling here was higher than I expected - although property (at least where we are) is much cheaper. 

For property (which is a big cost ) check out the property links in the "PLEASE READ...." post since they cover buying and renting here in Oz. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

In my opinion, any new country you go to, one has to compromise a bit initially but it all settles down, once you understand the system, you mould yourself in it and as you have a bit of experience in that country, better job opportunities pour in.
You should check the cost of living thread and then there are a few websites, google "cost of living in sydney" and you will get a lot of relevant data. 

wish you luck


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

mylabur2u said:


> moving to sydney
> Hi All, I am looking for advice on moving to Sydney, we have to young boys and a dog. My husband has been offered a job there but with a reduction in salary. Can anyone advice me on the cost of living in Sydney for a family of 4 compared to the UK.
> 
> I am keen to move but want to make sure we are doing the right thing as we might have to sell our home in the UK and it a large step to take. Thanks


Hi We live in Sydney so hopefully can help. 
Food for 4 $1000 per month
rent $380 per week this depends on where you want to live.
Electricity anything from $300 in summer to $800 in winter that per quarter.
I you need any other information let me know.


----------



## Gail (Mar 23, 2008)

I live in Sydney and have posted a shopping list in the cost of living section. That will give you an idea about food.
Rental - I pay $2000 a month for a 2 bed appartment 20mins bus ride from the city. Sounds a lot but I don't need a car here as I have the bus and ferries so I save that way. 
Electric etc. as per the last poster. You will find various rants about the cost of broadband on here so I won't say more than Flipping Hell! Lol. 

I find clothes more expensive, likewise shoes and toilettries but eating out much cheaper. So all swings and roundabouts. Ikea is more expensive, good wooden furniture less. 

Think of it this way - to entertain yourself in the UK you have to go somewhere, normally indoors and spend a fortune. Here I have three beaches in 15 mins walk so hours of entertainment utterly free. 

Whilst I understand you need a certain amount of money to live how you would like there are things here that just can't be bought and I would consider the non-fiscal benefits in your thoughts as well. Its just well, nicer...


----------



## dollpoll (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Gail,

As my family and I are looking to move to Sydney in May, in your opinion, what would be the benefits and downside to life in the UK.

Any thoughts you have would be appreciated!


----------

